# Lilikoi [Passion Fruit] Curry ???



## voyager (Feb 11, 2015)

This may be a fool's errand. But, ...

Our lilikoi is dropping fruit daily. 
We are accumulating more than we know how to use.
Of course, all we normally ever do is dump 1/2 of a lilikoi into 1/2 of a papaya and enjoy the sweet/sour taste sensation with the crunchy seeds every morning as part of breakfast.
We now have too many lilikoi to eat that way.
I have just extracted about a quart of lilikoi nectar.
It is sitting in the fridge looking for something to do.

So, I'm looking for ways to use lilikoi. 
We're not big on deserts. 
Although, I'm thinking about putting the ice cream maker to work to make a lilikoi ice cream/sherbet/ sorbet.

But, what brought me here this time is an idea.
I am the official family Thai type curry maker with pineapple & seafood usually as the main ingredients.
I'm thinking of adding lilikoi to, or substituting for the pineapple.
Anyone try something like this, see merit in the idea with suggestions, or does it just bring on a gag reflex?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It should make an awesome curry. Also chutney, dressing and or vinaigrette, glaze for grilled proteins and or vegies, and on and on. Man, I wish I had have your problem.


----------



## voyager (Feb 11, 2015)

Good!
At least I haven't been advised not to try it, or even ridiculed for thinking about it.

I'm worrying about the nectar going bad in the fridge.
So, I'm going to break it up into 1 cup portions and freeze them while I ponder just what I'm going to do with them, and how I'm going to go about it.
Plus, more fruit will be dropping daily for a few weeks.
Then, it will take a short break before flowering again for its second fruiting of the year.

I was thinking of making a drinking juice from some of it.
So, I poured a bit into a glass and tasted it.
It was like trying to drink a straight grocery store frozen concentrate, and so tart I could feel the sides of my tongue shrivel up.
It will need to be thinned and sweetened some for drinking.

I always liked the commercial orange/passion fruit juice.
The fruit on our Valencia tree are months away from being ready.
The young tree has a huge load of fruit on it.
I just bought a citrus juicer to deal with them when they ripen.
I can thaw and mix in some of the lilikoi then.

Dressing?
When someone says dressing I think of a salad dressing.
Is that what you meant?
It does sound interesting.
M'Lady does the rabbit food.
But, I can do the dressing.

Chutney and vinaigrette sound a bit esoteric to me, but could deserve looking into.

A glaze for grilled meats does catch my interest.
How about in a modification of one of my favorites, orange duck with wild rice stuffing?
I always add orange pieces to the stuffing.
I wonder how the lilikoi pulp and seeds would do if added to the stuffing?

That's enough free-form thinking for now.
Are you about ready to run me out with torches and pitchforks yet?


----------

